
Subtle expectations for everyday things - typescriptfan1
https://imgur.com/a/BPYJDXA
======
typescriptfan1
I was looking for an apartment this weekend in NJ and found myself in an
unfamiliar building with destination dispatch elevators. What would you
personally press to exit?

